# Hilti TE SDS drills



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Anyone use these? I am on a job now where the general has a Hilti TE-6, with a 'light hammer' setting that works great to drill through porcelain tile without cracking it, just using a regular SDS masonry bit. Seems like a pretty solid unit for drilling shots, etc too. just wish it had a chipping setting like the Bosch SDS Bulldog ones have.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

luv2plum said:


> Anyone use these? I am on a job now where the general has a Hilti TE-6, with a 'light hammer' setting that works great to drill through porcelain tile without cracking it, just using a regular SDS masonry bit. Seems like a pretty solid unit for drilling shots, etc too. just wish it had a chipping setting like the Bosch SDS Bulldog ones have.


Can't beat the TE's. I have an old TE-15 that we used back in 1995 (with its twin) to drill many, many tens of thousands of 3/8" drop-in anchors in apartment buildings. It's still running today and drills concrete as good as the day it was born. They drill fast and they last.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

You need the te7 its the smallest one with a chipping setting and it hits harder than many other brands bigger drills. How good is the light hammer option!? I've got 5 hilti drills all for various tasks. My te35c has been to hell and back and is still my go to all purpose hammer drill. 

Self-confessed hilti who're :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

futz said:


> Can't beat the TE's. I have an old TE-15 that we used back in 1995 (with its twin) to drill many, many tens of thousands of 3/8" drop-in anchors in apartment buildings. It's still running today and drills concrete as good as the day it was born. They drill fast and they last.



My te6a has done at least a thousand ish drop ins and goes like brand new


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I used to have a TE-22 I got from Ivey's Mechanical back in 1990. At the end of every job they give tools away and buy new for the next job. I sold it to a guy at our shop that was going on his own. Wish I would have kept it.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> You need the te7 its the smallest one with a chipping setting and it hits harder than many other brands bigger drills. How good is the light hammer option!? I've got 5 hilti drills all for various tasks. My te35c has been to hell and back and is still my go to all purpose hammer drill.
> 
> Self-confessed hilti who're :thumbsup:


Does the TE7 have chipping and light hammer? I think I have found my next tool.....


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> You need the te7 its the smallest one with a chipping setting and it hits harder than many other brands bigger drills. How good is the light hammer option!? I've got 5 hilti drills all for various tasks. My te35c has been to hell and back and is still my go to all purpose hammer drill.
> 
> Self-confessed hilti who're :thumbsup:


You need to get the te-7c to get the chipping. The regular te-7 doesn't have a chip option


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I recently got a te7c.
Aint nothing better. 

Got 3 Bosch, and a couple makitas on the shelf to prove it


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Dmaz said:


> You need to get the te-7c to get the chipping. The regular te-7 doesn't have a chip option


The te-7a also has chipping but is 36 volt bloody handy if you ask me. I should have gotten a te-7a over my te-6a but budget was tight at the time.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> You need the te7 its the smallest one with a chipping setting and it hits harder than many other brands bigger drills. How good is the light hammer option!? I've got 5 hilti drills all for various tasks. My te35c has been to hell and back and is still my go to all purpose hammer drill.
> 
> Self-confessed hilti who're :thumbsup:


Never buy a Hilti unless you're a "buy once" kind of guy because it will outlast your recollection of when you bought it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Optimus Primer said:


> I used to have a TE-22 I got from Ivey's Mechanical back in 1990. At the end of every job they give tools away and buy new for the next job. I sold it to a guy at our shop that was going on his own. Wish I would have kept it.


I've worked for Ivey, pretty good bunch. Part of Group Mac back in the day, until it became Encompass for a couple of years, then split back up and became Ivey again. A lot of guy's lost stock options during all that.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Epox said:


> Never buy a Hilti unless you're a "buy once" kind of guy because it will outlast your recollection of when you bought it.


Amen brother, amongst a slew of crazy coloured brands made in god knows where with countless stories of unreliability hilti is one of a few brands i can buy a product with confidence it will meet or exceed my expectations. Reliability is so underrated :thumbsup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Everything hilti I've used had been the best of that type tool. Their handheld core machine is the real cats meow.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Everything hilti I've used had been the best of that type tool. Their handheld core machine is the real cats meow.


I'd like to check those out.


----------

